# bowtech destroyer 340



## grandy817 (Oct 31, 2011)

i am looking at a used bowtech destroyer 340 that is set at 29 inch draw ,i need 31 will it go there and what is required to do so


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Check with AT member "baldyhunter". He seems to be the guru on Bowtechs.

Allen


----------



## boh-n-arrow (Mar 13, 2010)

I shoot a 31" 340 and all you need to change it is the right bowpress and adjust the mods and drawstops that are there on the bow already, a 31" Destroyer is one mean arrow spitting machine ! Iam shooting a 61lb 340 at 335 fps with a 335grain lightspeed.


----------

